# most awesome wine gift



## countrygirl (Jan 9, 2011)

i will start this thread with a question...and be the first to give an answer...
what has been the most awesome wine related gift anyone has ever given you?
today, my dad and stepmom got back from a trip to branson. they brought me the most awesome etched glasses and bottles!!! 
my name and a logo!!! i am truly spoiled


----------



## DavidB (Jan 9, 2011)

countrygirl said:


> i will start this thread with a question...and be the first to give an answer...
> what has been the most awesome wine related gift anyone has ever given you?
> today, my dad and stepmom got back from a trip to branson. they brought me the most awesome etched glasses and bottles!!!
> my name and a logo!!! i am truly spoiled



What? No pictures? Why not? I wanna see


----------



## Dufresne11 (Jan 9, 2011)

Yeah, we need to see pics if you are going to brag.


----------



## Tom (Jan 9, 2011)

No picture? Then it didn't happen.


----------



## Duster (Jan 9, 2011)

Tom said:


> No picture? Then it didn't happen.



I think Tom has used that line before


----------



## Tom (Jan 9, 2011)

How did U know??


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 9, 2011)

Kinda like I got a secret but I can't tell you what it is


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 9, 2011)

WOW, what a blow to her ego. Country Girl comes on all excited and we beat the heck out of her! Come on fess up. WE WANT TO SEE PICTURES


----------



## countrygirl (Jan 9, 2011)

i will try, lol. the glasses may make it hard to see the design...give me some time, lol.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 9, 2011)

maybe if you put some dark paper behind the engraving...


----------



## countrygirl (Jan 9, 2011)

first of all, u guys hard on a girl
i'm a very disorganized person, electronically speaking, lol. my camera battery is dead and i can't find my charger pad...so through the magic of cell phones and emails, i may have it. 
you also get to see how dirty my stove is, but it was after cooking chili, so kiss my


----------



## countrygirl (Jan 9, 2011)

Runningwolf said:


> maybe if you put some dark paper behind the engraving...



dang, wish i'd seen this before i used a dirty dark stove, roflmao


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 9, 2011)

countrygirl said:


> first of all, u guys hard on a girl
> i'm a very disorganized person, electronically speaking, lol. my camera battery is dead and i can't find my charger pad...so through the magic of cell phones and emails, i may have it.
> you also get to see how dirty my stove is, but it was after cooking chili, so kiss my



LMAO, alright you made a believer out of us! You knw we love ya!

The glasses are really cool. Cougar Ridge? Do you have some around your farm?


----------



## countrygirl (Jan 9, 2011)

secretly speaking, dan. no, they are not "officially" here in western kentucky, but i personally saw something on this farm 3 or 4 yr. ago that couldn't have been anything else. our son had seen one 2 yr. prior to that, but no one believed him. when i came in and announced what i had just seen, he jumped up and said, "i told you so". so, they are rare or hallucinations, one of the two, lol


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 9, 2011)

I know exactly what you're talking about. Grapeman posted something similar to this about tracks in his vineyard. He gave pictures to someone (game commission I think) and they mysteriously disappeared.


----------



## Tom (Jan 9, 2011)

Dan,
Just maybe Country girl IS a *cougar* !


----------



## Wade E (Jan 9, 2011)

Those are awesome glasses. Unfortunately no one gives me hobby related gifts here. As far as wildcats or cougars go its the same story just about everywhere. My brothers best friend called the authorities stating there were large cats (cant remember exactly what they were now) and he was told it just isnt possible around here. He has a lot of property and a decent amount of money so bought a side of beef and hung it in a tree and set up a motion camera and caught the large cat red pawed shredding the side of beef right on tape and copied it and sent the tape to the guy and they said it wasnt real and that they were not returning the tape. Too bad he made a few copies and sent the other copy to the local newspaper and they checked it for editing and then printed it on the front page!!!!!!!


----------



## countrygirl (Jan 9, 2011)

Wade E said:


> Those are awesome glasses. Unfortunately no one gives me hobby related gifts here. As far as wildcats or cougars go its the same story just about everywhere. My brothers best friend called the authorities stating there were large cats (cant remember exactly what they were now) and he was told it just isnt possible around here. He has a lot of property and a decent amount of money so bought a side of beef and hung it in a tree and set up a motion camera and caught the large cat red pawed shredding the side of beef right on tape and copied it and sent the tape to the guy and they said it wasnt real and that they were not returning the tape. Too bad he made a few copies and sent the other copy to the local newspaper and they checked it for editing and then printed it on the front page!!!!!!!



oooh, i would love a link to it if it's not too old...i actually took a picture, but it was just too far away
there have been officially documented sightings in the ozarks. that's really not that far from us...


----------



## countrygirl (Jan 9, 2011)

Tom said:


> Dan,
> Just maybe Country girl IS a *cougar* !



now i'm really roflmao


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 9, 2011)

countrygirl said:


> now i'm really roflmao



I'm only 23 years old


----------



## jtstar (Jan 9, 2011)

I would have to say that I have recieved two the first one being twenty pounds of gooseberries from my sister in law and number two my team members at work gave me money to buy carboys for making wine


----------



## DavidB (Jan 9, 2011)

Tom said:


> Dan,
> Just maybe Country girl IS a *cougar* !



Well, can we see pictures of her then? LOL

Oh I just couldn't help it. I tried not to do it. I really did!

But what does the glass say? All I can read it the top two words.


----------



## jtstar (Jan 9, 2011)

With a name like Country Girl what else could she be but a cougar by the way nice glasses


----------



## countrygirl (Jan 9, 2011)

DavidB said:


> Well, can we see pictures of her then? LOL
> 
> Oh I just couldn't help it. I tried not to do it. I really did!
> 
> But what does the glass say? All I can read it the top two words.



it says
cougar ridge wines (with the cougar head)
it has my name (i ain't giving all to ya, lol lol)
and has a big paw print
i think my dad was inspired by the label i did for the first kit...i called it "cougar ridge red" and put a picture of a cougar on the label i made.
i also found "my own labels" website today and order two sets.
if i like them, i may use them full time...i'll let you know about that, too!
(i love doing different labels, but the words "product recognition" have been thrown around a little, so i am keeping that in mind for a possible future, lol)


----------



## Catfish (Jan 9, 2011)

Very nice glass. My fiancee got a bunch of wine related stuff at her first wedding shower. I got a case of empty bottles for Christmas. That was pretty nice!


----------



## countrygirl (Jan 9, 2011)

jtstar said:


> I would have to say that I have recieved two the first one being twenty pounds of gooseberries from my sister in law and number two my team members at work gave me money to buy carboys for making wine



carboys would have to be in anyone's top 5, right?
but your coworkers expect free wine, right


----------



## jtstar (Jan 9, 2011)

countrygirl said:


> carboys would have to be in anyone's top 5, right?
> but your coworkers expect free wine, right



Well actually they would rather have my deer jerky and sausage


----------



## Brian (Jan 9, 2011)

My best gift was from my Neice this Christmas. She manages a winery and she brought me 10 cases of used bottles.. NICE!!! But biy I wish she had cleaned and delabled them first... haha


----------



## countrygirl (Jan 9, 2011)

Brian said:


> My best gift was from my Neice this Christmas. She manages a winery and she brought me 10 cases of used bottles.. NICE!!! But biy I wish she had cleaned and delabled them first... haha



10 cases would be totally awesome, but to clean and degunk, woah, that would be one heck of a job


----------



## countrygirl (Jan 9, 2011)

jtstar said:


> Well actually they would rather have my deer jerky and sausage



i could live with that, lol! deer jerky and especially summer sausage is alot like homemade wines....they never last very long at all


----------



## Brian (Jan 10, 2011)

countrygirl said:


> 10 cases would be totally awesome, but to clean and degunk, woah, that would be one heck of a job



Yep it was did 9 cases on Sat. But it is better then paying $17. per case for new... hehe


----------



## countrygirl (Jan 11, 2011)

Brian said:


> Yep it was did 9 cases on Sat. But it is better then paying $17. per case for new... hehe



when u think of cost per case, it's worth it...


----------



## Brian (Jan 11, 2011)

countrygirl said:


> when u think of cost per case, it's worth it...



Yes that is exactly right. It is cold and not much to do anyway..


----------

